# Food Bills?



## In the Kitchen (Jan 1, 2006)

I realize I am spending extra for Christmas but my grocery bill is the one I cannot account for.  I buy the same produce and things in general.  However, this past weekend the produce man was filling bin with green beans.  I made comment to him about $2.49 lb.  I asked him how often he had to fill it?  He said third time today and it was only 1:30!  Beans were 99 cents lb. not too long ago then $1.49.  Now $2.49?  I am thinking the produce is probably main source of cost but who wants to eat the canned?  I did buy some vodka that was on sale which added to the bill but I spent almost twice as much as in the past.  Most f my neighbors buy Totonios for  a supper meal.  I would rather eat the box than what is in it.  I don't really think any food value.  Day before Christmas I got auto insurance bill.  That didn't help.  Perfect timing.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## mish (Jan 1, 2006)

ITK, my grocery bills are high, and I only cook for one.  Can't imagine how much families spend per week.  When I can, I go to the 99 cent store for cleaning products, dry pasta, herbs/spices and such.  They're much less expensive than the market.  The down side... I always spend/buy more than I planned on there.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 2, 2006)

I totally hear your ITK (and everyone else in this boat), our budget is tighter than a Victorian corset mrgreen, and I am always looking for ways to keep it on the low side, though we always seem to shake are heads each month when we tally up the grocery bills. DH takes a lunch to work, as they don't have lunches there for his shift, which may save a few dollars....

I never quite get over how high the food prices are in Ireland! I thought that perhaps things would be cheaper when we moved from Dublin last year to a small town on the southern coast, but they are the same (some things are higher!)

I find that making what I can at home, and stocking up on sales (when possible), as well as clipping coupons helps a bit. But I would love to win one of those "free groceries for a year" contests that some super markets put on! Could you image how cool that would be!


----------



## lhanson (Jan 2, 2006)

We spend about $50-$75 per week for my family of 5, however my kids are young and in the picky stage of eating, so all 3 of them probably add up to 1 adult!  Anyway, I have been stockpiling non-perishable and freezer items for the past  year and a half when they come up on a good sale, so I really only have to buy milk and fresh fruit/veges at full price.  Also try to can or freeze as much from my garden as I can every summer to last through the winter.  This was the first year we didn't grow a garden due to procrastination, and will NEVER do that again!  Wasn't bad in the summer when the farmer's markets were going, but now...the "fresh" produce in the local grocery store is awful and the canned stuff doesn't even taste like the same vegetable!  I am ordering my seeds now and will make sure to get the job done come April!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 2, 2006)

*Good for You*



			
				lhanson said:
			
		

> We spend about $50-$75 per week for my family of 5, however my kids are young and in the picky stage of eating, so all 3 of them probably add up to 1 adult!  Anyway, I have been stockpiling non-perishable and freezer items for the past  year and a half when they come up on a good sale, so I really only have to buy milk and fresh fruit/veges at full price.  Also try to can or freeze as much from my garden as I can every summer to last through the winter.  This was the first year we didn't grow a garden due to procrastination, and will NEVER do that again!  Wasn't bad in the summer when the farmer's markets were going, but now...the "fresh" produce in the local grocery store is awful and the canned stuff doesn't even taste like the same vegetable!  I am ordering my seeds now and will make sure to get the job done come April!!



I feel the same way about growing your own and much better for you.  However, last year we had storms which knocked out our power line for over 3 days.  Everything in trying to keep cold, wasn't.  Had to throw it all out and make list of price I paid for it.  Since everything on sale, insurance got a good deal.  I was the loser!  First time I had that experience.  They say all things  have purpose and I just fail to see what that was for.  Only thing to do is acceptance for tough situation and just handle things the best way your can.  I was so upset about losing all that food.  Everything got warm not matter how we tried to not open the doors.  Plus our lights were out when the sun was gone.  We did have water which I appreciated.

Going to other stores for bargains often were a bad move as you said you would buy more.  Plus now that gas is out of sight I wonder if it really makes a difference.  Just feel life is always going uphill.

So Ireland has high prices too?  Guess I am in my own world and hope I will make it to the next.  Seems they want us to eat the cardboard to 'get ahead'.  No wonder people overweight is due to the high prices of the nourishing food.  Pres. Bush doesn't look like he has weight problem.  I think Clinton is the one who patronized McDonalds.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 2, 2006)

I was spending between $120 and $150 a week about 3 months ago. Now, I'm spending between $180 and $200 for the same stuff. I know that the hurricanes didn't help with a lot of the imported stuff. Even the CHEAP milk is $3.00 a gallon now. DH refuses to go to the store and see what I'm talking about when he complains about the money spent on food. He thinks he's still in the 70's.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea, I burn about $100.00 a week for groceries. I don't have a garden but I'm really thinking about putting one in this spring. It's fruit that really kills me. My 15 month old son eats fruit like it Amelda Markos buys shoes! Especially bananas and grapes. Holy cow! He eats a big bunch of bananas and a bag of grapes every three days! Although he eats them readily, he doesn't insist on veggies so much. Other than that he'll eat just abou tanything I put in front of him. I really thought the food bills would go down when he got off of jarred food. Boy was I wrong!

Yea, and gas bills! Don't get me started


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 2, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for sharing.  Sure is great to know others feel the same way I do.  I go to the store and the stuff is off the shelves and I figure if it is gone they must be buying  Just often wonder what I am doing wrong that the bill is so high.  Hearing your comments gives me some kind of comfort knowing you feel the same way I do.  

It sure isn't the 70's anymore and you can't change that.  If someone wants to eat they have to pay for it.  Should appreciate fact you get if for the family.  That isn't easy today.  As I said I sure don't want Totino's.  Family likes it for a snack but even then they ask for something else.

Be happy that your little one is eating 'fresh' fruit.  what a gift you are giving to give him the best.  He will grow up knowing the difference.  sounds like he already knows what is good for them.  Thankful you giving him loving direction.  Oh yea, the gas company here wants to surcharge people who keep their thermostat down and try to economize.  The gas company said they have their bills to meet!  do you believe this?  Gets worse everytime I turn on the news.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 2, 2006)

Too Much!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 2, 2006)

*Too Much!!*

I agree!!!


----------



## Home chef (Jan 2, 2006)

I just came back from the grocery store. Fresh green beans were $.99 / pound. They looked really good, too!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 2, 2006)

Home chef, I went to the store today just to pick up some milk, veggies, and odds and ends.  Here is what I spent:

sourdough steak rolls (6) - $2.89
1 - 2 liter bottle diet 7-up - $0.99
Diamond kitchen matches (3 boxes) - $2.59
1 artichoke - $0.99
2 green onion bunches - $1.18
1 container Ranch dip - $2.50
1 celery bunch - $0.59
1 gallon milk - $3.85

I probably spend $20-30 dollars per week at the store.  But I also buy my beef and chicken in bulk and divide it up into individual packages and put it in the freezer.  My guess would be that I spend $200 or so a month on food.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 3, 2006)

*Where do you live?*



			
				Home chef said:
			
		

> I just came back from the grocery store. Fresh green beans were $.99 / pound. They looked really good, too!



Are you sure they are green beans? See if they take extra long to cook them?  I bought some potatoes home (russet) and took over hour to bake them. ( I just don't know where the produce is grown in hothouse or in a garden.)  I am saving one to return to the store to give them proof of what I say.  I feel they have so many people returning things and not being honest that they question everyone's motives. 

Sorry to be so cynical but society really makes it hard to think otherwise.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Everytime I go shopping I buy things that are on sale that I know I will need soon. It works out great because I always find that item next time and the price is higher. I stock pile.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 3, 2006)

*Good Luck*

i used to stock pile till my electric was out for 3 days. Had to throw everything out.  Now I just figure if it is too much I will have to live without it. that is why my food is the most expensive thing we have. The produce is one item I really get stung wit h.  I feel something alive is necessary in your body.  They have said so many things have sugar and causes so many things.  If it is something supposedly natural try to get it.  Hence, the reason I buy supplements.  At least make effort to try to live normal.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2006)

this is something that has really been on my mind of late. food has always been a central part of my life, and i have realized a few things about myself in that respect.
dw and i spend ridiculous amounts of money (well, ridiculous to me. rich people may not think it is) on food every week. i've never carefully tallied it up, but our groceries are probably around $250 a week, and we get about another $100 to $150 in take out from local places. on top of that is another $50 for the cats. The birds only cost about another $10 per week, because they eat a lot of leftovers, and i get them fruit and veggies from a local ethnic market where everything is cheap, in cost and quality.

still, what bothers me isn't the cost so much, but what and how much is wasted. 
i hate to throw things out, and it seems like every 2 weeks i am tossing out packages of meat that went hiding in the fridge, then went bad. or containers of leftovers that got pushed to the back. we can only eat so many leftovers for lunch each week. we could eat some for dinner on following days, but one of the things dw and i deeply share is a love for a good, tasty, and relaxing dinner. also, eating leftovers would take away my only remaining hobby and creative outlet, cooking. so we both eat very late, around 10pm recently, because we can finally sit down after the baby is asleep, and enjoy some good food and each other's company. when there's no time to cook, those are the night's for late take out, about 3 to 4x a week.

when i got my first good job in the city in my early 20's, and started to learn how to cook, i befriended an italian deli owner in town. we used to talk a lot about food and life, and i will always remember him saying that he knew he liked me because i never asked how much something he suggested was, just what was special about it, and if it was good to eat. btw, if you're in north jersey, look up "joe's buon apetito" in river edge. best homemade pork sausages in the world. i guess that has become my m.o.. so long as you can work hard and make money, enjoy the fruits of your labor while you can.

this thinking even extended into the care of my now since passed mil. her last bastion of self care and independence was cooking. she didn't have much left at the end, but she always wanted to cook, so we did everything we could to make it easier for her, and allow her self respect. besides, she was a pretty darn good cook!  i wish i could have had more time with her to learn.

well, i know that i need to reign in these wasteful ways, as dw isn't working and the future is gonna get very expensive.
all in all, if it's just the money that was being wasted, then c'est la vie. but wasting food is a sin imo, so i will be making a conscious effort to reduce that.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 3, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Are you sure they are green beans? See if they take extra long to cook them? I bought some potatoes home (russet) and took over hour to bake them. ( I just don't know where the produce is grown in hothouse or in a garden.) I am saving one to return to the store to give them proof of what I say. I feel they have so many people returning things and not being honest that they question everyone's motives.
> 
> Sorry to be so cynical but society really makes it hard to think otherwise.


 
I don't know exactly what to say to this question 

Am I sure they are green beans? Well, they are green, about 4-5" long, and the sign above the product said "green beans - $.99 / pound".

I didn't know there was a difference in names if it were grown in a garden or in a hot house.  The same basic principle is that they are, in fact, green beans.

I have to go back to the store today. I will take a pic for you and post it. Let me know if they are, in fact, green beans.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 3, 2006)

*Home Chef*

Guess I was being kind of facetious.  You heard the saying 'too good to be true'.  When I find a bargain I have tendancy to question it and wonder why it is such a bargain.  another saying is 'don't look gift horse in the mouth'.  You can see that the store I go to regularly,  green beans $2.49 and yours was $.99 what do you think the reason?  I wouldn't think they would mark them up that much.  (That is one thing about computer, can't tell if I am being serious.)  I truly don't question what you say.  I only wish I could get them same place you do.  Hope I didn't upset you. 

buckytom, thanks for sharing.  Exactly the way I feel when i find some cheese that was pushed to the back of the fridge.  I can't clean  the fridge every week but at the prices I have to pay I maybe should start making allowance for the time.  Not an option if you want to but have to.  Food is such a pleasure when everyone enjoys.  I was always told to try to have a meal where family shares.  You do that, no matter what time it is!  I commend your efforts.  Worth it.  As I have said in the past I enjoy your comments.  Probably because I understand what you mean and share the feeling.  At least we have to try to live the life best way we can.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 3, 2006)

I got ya. I was like "What ?? Am I sure they are green beans?? Like I don't knwo what a green bean is??" Man, I really felt like I was missing something LOL. I still can't shake that feeling LOL. It's all good.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 3, 2006)

*Relieved!*

Thank you for responding and asking exactly what I meant.  I feel so much better when someone asks me about comment rather than not contacting at all and staying upset about some kind of misunderstanding.  Anxiety does that to person.  Thinking about spending money sure does it to me.  I surely don't get the difference in the prices.  Do you live by a farm or something?  Just count your blessings because I sure hope your prices will remain the same.  They may just be kind hearted people who own the store and know what is like to have family to feed.  99 cents big difference than 2.49.  AS i said before 'too good to be true'.  But it is!


----------



## BigDog (Jan 3, 2006)

Mrs. Big  Dog and I are good for about $100 a week, give or take. The price of milk is crazy. Otherwise, this is primarily frozen veggies, cereal, a bit of fruit, main entrees, and snack. Oh, and soda/pop (primarily for her).

This is just for her and me. Normally leftovers are generated so I have lunch for the week.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 4, 2006)

*Big Dog*

If you stay within that range, I think you are ahead of the gang.  My goal on what I plan to spend is always lower than it turns out to be.  You must be disciplined in exac tly what  you want.  I normally have a list but then I see something 'on sale' and buy at least two of whatever it is.  No wonder I start sweating when I get halfway through the store.  My basket is already full when I leave  the produce area.  Wish you luck to remain at that level.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2006)

*Down*

Well, made my weekly trip to grocery store and green beans are DOWN!  Now they are $1.99 but not $.99.  Last week $2.49.  Does one week make that big difference?  My total cost this week not as much as last week's either.  Everyone I talk to tells me they don't just go to one store but different ones.  You think with the gas cost that it pays?  I used to do that when gas wasn't over $2.00 now I am indifferent to trying to make effort.  Not good  idea to get like this but cost is getting ridiculous.  Just  buy and don't look back.


----------



## sattie (Jan 21, 2006)

My hubby decided to stop working so I understand the hardships of living on a budget.  Also, I too have seen the prices go up to the heavens!  For 2 folks, I spend about a $100 a week.  Some of the things I started doing to save $$$ and utilize everything that I buy are as follows:

You know when you make a roast and you buy veggies... carrots come in bunches or a big bag, or I buy asparagus and cut off the last 2 inches and so on... I have been saving all of that and making my own veggie stock.  Not sure about you, but buying any kind of stock these days cost at least a buck a can.  If I do not have enough variety of veggies to make the stock, then I stick it in the freezer until I have all that I need... nothing goes to waste anymore and I have a freezer full of homemade stock.  I do the same with chicken... if I fix a whole chicken, I pluck off what ever meat is left over and use my vaccumm sealer to store the chicken scraps in a feezer... makes wonderful chicken salad sandwhiches and is much better and cheaper than the canned crud.  Then boil the chicken bones to make chicken stock.  The list goes on....  I store the stock in zip baggies at 2 cups a piece and lay them flat in the freezer... they look like file folders and I have the sectioned off as chicken, beef, veggie, fish stocks.

I have found doing things like that have helped me to save a few bucks at the store and at the same time I still get to enjoy cooking the finer foods and have the satisfaction that is truly all home made.  Nothing goes to waste.  The vaccumm sealer is one of the best purchases I have made.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 21, 2006)

*sattie*

Thanks for sharing your attempt to keep on budget.  Used to be so easy t o just plan and prepare.  Now shortcuts have to be made to use everything.  I am always fearful about what to make next week to stretch the dollar.  I don't know if the coupons really work.  I do buy what they have on sale and leave it up to the One who has cont rol to help.  Good luck and appreciat e you sharing your t hought with us.  Lesson for all.


----------



## licia (Jan 21, 2006)

My vacuum sealer just came this week and I haven't used it yet.  Still looking forward to that.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 21, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Everyone I talk to tells me they don't just go to one store but different ones.  You think with the gas cost that it pays?  I used to do that when gas wasn't over $2.00 now I am indifferent to trying to make effort.  Not good  idea to get like this but cost is getting ridiculous.  Just  buy and don't look back.




well I go to different ones in my area because of selection problems.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 21, 2006)

*kleenex*

you feel justified going to different stores?  I go to one store and pay the price due to the fact I don't know what the quality will be of others.  The store I go to has the best produce, meat, etc.  In fact, they are the only ones that offer you several choices of one item.  Other stores maybe offer two and the store brand.  At one time, I did go to three different ones each week but now I count the miles and the gas.  Oh, when i go to the store,  I have to buy stuff for relation cause either they forgot or know the day I go.


----------



## sattie (Jan 21, 2006)

I go to different ones..... one week I go to one store, next week I go to another.... different stores have different things that I am after.  As for produce, luckily we have a Farmers Market right down the street and can always get excellent produce and green tomatos!!!!  Can't find those in a regular grochery store.  Is grochery spelled right?  The more I look at the word, the stranger it looks!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 21, 2006)

*sattie*

grocery is the way I  spell it.  Maybe the way you pronounce it makes it different?  I know people have different sounds to the way they talk.  People in the South talk different  than people in the East.  Everyone I talk to tells me I have accent and I have lived here all my life.  My parents were from Germany but that shouldn't affect my accent.  As long as we know what each other is talking about I don't worry.  

Having that market sounds really special to me.  You live in the right area.


----------



## sattie (Jan 22, 2006)

*Itk*

Yea, I love fresh produce and given that it is a stone's throw away.... well heck u can't beat that.  Plus, I think it is cheaper to buy produce there than in a grochery store.  But then I never go to the grochery store just to buy produce, always end up with a ton of other stuff!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 23, 2006)

*sattie*

sattie, I was just curious about what you have to pay for green beans?  Our store has dropped the price to $1.99 lb.  They have Tyson chickens on SALE for $.69 and one guy came in and took the whole bin.  His basket had nothing but chickens.  Wonder where he was from?  Take the whole thing. How much do your Tyson chickens cost?


----------



## sattie (Jan 23, 2006)

*Itk*

Sorry...     I did not catch the price of fresh green beans.  I did not even look in that direction.   When I go, I am on a mission and get what I am after.  If I happen by there again, I will make it a point to look.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 23, 2006)

*thanks*

sattie, see if they carry Perdue chickens?  I thought it was Tyson.  Sorry.  I do prefer the Perdue chickens.  They are all over 4lbs.  you think that is the reason for the 69 cents?  Are smaller chickens better?  4lbs. is big. for fryer.


----------



## sattie (Mar 4, 2006)

*Itk*

Ok... I gotta ask because I have never heard of them before, what are perdue chickens???  Are they like cornish hens?  Still need to check the green beans... I never buy them because my hubby (we don't know what is wrong with him) does not like fresh green beans... he likes them out of the can... yuck!  So I usually don't buy them.


----------



## licia (Mar 4, 2006)

Perdue is a brand of chicken.  They are very good.  I get them for roasting, but for frying or chicken dishes, I use frozen breasts or tenderloins, depending on what the recipe is.  I don't know how much we spend on groceries, but I know I should cut back. We could live for a long time on just what is stored.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 4, 2006)

Normally for us groceries is a joint effort. Mainly because if Mrs. Big Dog goes on her own, the list is magically added to.

This week's groceries came to about $50, but we're having to pinch pennies pretty tight right now. Also, with the cost of everything nowadays, we grocery shop between a minimum of 2 places, Super Target and Sam's Club. Milk at Sam's is insanely cheaper, like usually just a couple bucks a gallon. Eggs are cheaper too, by about 30 to 40 cents. Also, we are starting to buy meat from Sam's in bulk, and divvy it up when we get home. Ground beef that's I think 90% lean or so winds up just under $2 per pound (last time we bought).

Fortunately, Sam's & Target are pretty close to each other.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 6, 2006)

*Food Bills*

I may feel unusually guilty since I questioned everyone about food bills.  i am so consious of trying to keep things at a level that won't go overboard of the budget.  i go shopping once a week.  Just last week bought chickens on sale.  When I could not find them in freezer I was at loss as to were they where.  Well, of all the years I have been going to store this is first time this has happened.  Found the bag betweeen recycling papers and other things for recycling.  You talk about an odor!  But that did not bother me as much as having all those chickens spoil.  Is there some kind of lesson i should learn from this?  I won't forget this.  I just have to make a point that I should empty each and every bag without  being in hurry. Maybe should go twice week.  it is just that sales are every week not on daily basis.  I never have had this happen before.  Maybe since I admitted my mistake I will get over this.  Oh I wanted to tell you string beans are back up to $2.49 maybe it is because the gas prices went up again   There must be some correlation there.  Thanks for underst anding and hope  this never happens to any of you.


----------



## callie (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh, ITK, I'm so very sorry!  How awful for you!  I guess the best you can do is just not "cry over spilt milk!"  Nothing you can do about it now.  

I do my grocery shopping 55 miles away from home.  More than once, I've come home to find items on my grocery receipt but not in my bags!  I paid for things I wanted but the checker missed getting them in my cart.  I guess I'm a slow learner since it's happened more than once


----------



## licia (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not good at checking to see if everything I purchased came home with me, but I'm sure I've left things behind at one time or another. I need to pay more attention to details.


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2006)

I know what it's like to have to scrimp and still feed your family healthy food. I did it for a good part of my married life. Anytime you want some tips, let me know.
It's just my husband and me here now, but we still spend over $100 a week, not including alcohol and cigarettes. I'm 59, he's 61, and we figure the kids need to make their own.


----------



## sattie (Mar 6, 2006)

I find it amazing what you can spend on grocheries just for 2 people!!!  Simply amazing!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 7, 2006)

*Food!*

Spending the money on food does not make me feel guilty as I feel it is the best thing I can do for the family.  I see lot of people buying Ramen Noodles.  I really don't think there is any nutritional value in them.  Some woman had her basket loaded with maybe 20 packages.  some peope believe anything fast is best.  I figure if something happens to my health it won't be because I didn't try to fix right things.  Our only downfall is we like to have something sweet after the meal and frozen yogurt just  don't do it.  They all know my reason when I serve it.  I do try to fix oatmeal cake or banana cake.  Something that at least sounds healthy.  Prune cake is another one.  

Better go have to keep up with the flow of things around here.  Enjoy reading all your comment s  Lets me know I am not alone in this feeling about price of things.


----------

